# 04F150 Trans. Slipping in OD , does not slip with OD off , any info?



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, you simply need to shift from Brodgeboro Rd to Westfiled Rd. Weirdest signature I ever saw..

Anyhow, that's how both trannies on my Taurus and Sables went out. Started with OD, then both went kaput. At least, have trannie codes read by trannie shop.


----------



## thebob159 (Aug 30, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Yeah, you simply need to shift from Brodgeboro Rd to Westfiled Rd. Weirdest signature I ever saw..
> 
> Anyhow, that's how both trannies on my Taurus and Sables went out. Started with OD, then both went kaput. At least, have trannie codes read by trannie shop.


Ukrkoz??? And you think my signature is strange! Anyway, thanks for the info even tjhough it's bad news !


----------



## timmay5309 (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you checked the transmission fluid the proper way? On my Jeep, I have to warm it up to normal operating temp, cycle through the gears and then check the fluid while in neutral on level ground. It is amazing the difference that makes. It read full while checking in park, then in neutral and cycling the gears, it was a quart low. Since adding more fluid, my sluggish shifting quit between 2nd and 3rd gear. I am wondering if Ford is the same way??


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

Frequently as vehicles age they acquire little idiosyncracies (weird little habits).

I have a 180K mile '94 Dodge minivan that although it doesn't technically SLIP in OD, at 40 MPH cruise it shakes and FEELS like it is slipping. If I'm in traffic at that speed I turn the OD off till I establish either a slower or faster speed. The van simply does not like that speed and the older computer control systems weren't sophisticated enough to accomodate the ageing of the whole system.

That being said, describe your exact symptoms. Is it a slipping that allows the engine to rev freely, or more a shaking and a sensation that it isn't properly engaging? At what speeds and temperature? Does it change as the vehicle is warmed up or when the engine/trans are cold? 

You say it is an '04 F150. What engine do you have? Have you ever towed with it? How many miles is on it now? When did this start? Don't worry about the Taurus/Sable reference - that transmission is a totally different beast, and sadly; known for that type of failure, especially with the 3.8 engine.


----------



## thebob159 (Aug 30, 2012)

81,000 4.6. , no towing. Truck starts out strong , but then engine will rev .I will back off gas and Trans will engage! Warm or cold! Checked fluid and although I never added any fluid dip stick appears to show slight overfill? While not inOD Trans works fine!


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd first do a transmission fluid change, and flush (if affordable for you). If not, just drop the pan and change the fluid and the filter you will find attached to the valve body.

I'm sorry to say that isn't likely to help, but by dragging a magnet thru the used fluid you can assess how much damage is done - here is a very comprehensive post on the exact same year and model truck (at 75,000 miles), posted by a senior Ford dealership technician:



> ....this symptom is pretty bad news as the other (4.6L) version transmission is likely to have suffered damage. Either way, the only way to know for sure is to have it properly diagnosed. While many of the ''still good'' parts may have lots of life left in them, the cost of labor for removing and tearing one of these transmissions down is enough that you will want to make sure it makes sense to tear it down. It may be a better investment to replace it and get a warranty on all of the parts not just the new parts put into the old trans. FYI...on either trans there is not an electrical problem that causes this symptom since the solenoids are used alternately to provide each gear so you typically would have more than one missing gear if the problems are electrical. Again, proper diagnosis is the best bet. Fluid change and a pan inspection will not fix anything although looking in the pan will reveal the level of damage. Fluid change interval on this vehicle should be every 30k miles if it does not say "Mercon V" on the dipstick so it should have already been serviced twice.
> *Source(s):*
> 
> Ford Senior Master certified technician, ASE Master certified tech


Note the transmission fluid change interval - and it is something that most people NEVER do. I'm afraid this isn't good news. As a Ford retiree all I can say is "sorry".


----------

